# Coolant leak @ turbo, 5 days, reservoir is bubbling



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone had this issue and how it was resolved.

On Monday, I noticed my car smelled of coolant, and underneath was a small puddle of Dex-Cool. Brought it to the dealer, they found that the coolant hose and adapter @ the turbo was bad. They changed it, took 3 days, picked it up yesterday, and while I was fueling up I noticed steam from under the hood. Upon opening I saw the coolant reservoir was violently bubbling/boiling. Brought it right back, they said it was probably air in the system. Today I just got off the phone, they said they cannot get it to "burp" but are confident it won't be an issue.

Does this sound right? Should I accept the vehicle back? He said he's going to confirm whether or not they're going to release the car back to me, but I'm just wondering if I should accept this?

This is my first out of warranty work I've had on this car, $450 and it's almost as if I brought the car in for one problem, but it's leaving with another. It's been there since Monday.

Just wondering if anyone had this issue before, and how they dealt with it, and how I should deal with it. Is it that difficult to bleed the cooling system on this car? They said there's no check engine lights. Or is this maybe something that GM Customer Service should look into?

This is a dealership that I know and trust, but it's not a Chevrolet dealership, it's Buick GMC Cadillac, still they should be able to make it right.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The fill procedure on the car is to start with a cold engine. Fill to the top of the arrow and close the tank. Then start the engine and run it until coolant starts coming back into the tank from the small return hose on the top of the engine/tank. At this time, turn the car off and let it cool. Fill to the top of the arrow again.

Even if this is done you will still loose up to an inch of coolant over the next thousand miles or so as trapped air works its way back to the tank.

The fact that the dealership is double checking on the problem is a good sign that they want to get it right. Give them a chance.


----------



## jsnowbordr47 (Aug 10, 2013)

Finally picked it up today. Engine bay is a mess, lots of dried orange/pink splatter dots all over the place. But it's not boiling/bubbling, so I guess that's cool.

Is it really that difficult to bleed the cooling system on this car? To the point where it takes 3 days? 


Anyway, the service advisor who wrote this job up wasn't there, but the Service Manager was. He was absolutely shocked to find out that I was picking up my vehicle after bringing it back on Thursday after picking it up the firs time. So, I guess communications at the service department isn't exactly up to par.

He mentioned the 1.4L coolant system is a pain to bleed, but that it was still unacceptable was happened.

Hopefully I get a survey.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They should have cleaned your engine as well. If you don't get a survey let our Chevy Customer Care account know who the dealership was.


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

Our turbo has a coolant line?


----------

